# portable projects



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

How do you carry your projects with you? DH just had knee replacement surgery and I took my current knitting project (little knitted hats for my almost bald-headed two year old GD) with me to pass the time at the hospital. I just threw everything in a tote bag, which worked but was pretty disorganzed. It seems like there's a better way. Do you have a special bag that you carry your stuff in? Did you buy it or make it? 










This one is almost done - I think I'm going to add backwards crochet edging.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cute hat! I travel with projects all the time. I always have one in the car just in case. I have one or two ditty bags or boxes that carry all my stitch markers, counter, crochet hook, big needle or sewing up, scissors, pencil, highlighter, tape measure, That's all I can think of right off hand. I use a zipper pouch like you would use for makeup. I also have these round tins I get from work which are good for keeping pointy things on or things that can't get crunched. I get the pouches at the dollar store or just a ziplock bag works too if you don't have the others. Old Altoid tins are nice too. 

I can grab that little pouch and toss it into any project bag I take along with me. For project bags, I have a ton of canvas totes (JoAnn's is a good place to find plain ones) It seems every retreat or workshop I've been to I get one filled with goodies. I also have a small backpack that I use too.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a knitted bag that I received in a swap, my knitting or whatever looks mighty smart in it...~lol~... (the bag has my favorite Viking Rune on it so I know my knitting is safe as well as smart looking). 
I used the bag just yesterday at the VA Hospital in Portland. I got a LOT of knitting done along with a LOT of people watching.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marinemomtatt, can you describe your bag for us? I'd love to see a picture of it and the rune.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I just throw everything in a tote bag, BUT, the important thing is to have a small scissors (I have the fold-up kind) in an Altoids tin. I glue a magnet (the cheap kind that folks pass out with their business contact info on it) into the inside lid of the tin. The magnet keeps my yarn needle in place inside the tin, with the scissors. If it weren't for that, I would be constantly rummaging about in my tote.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

weever said:


> I just throw everything in a tote bag, BUT, the important thing is to have a small scissors (I have the fold-up kind) in an Altoids tin. I glue a magnet (the cheap kind that folks pass out with their business contact info on it) into the inside lid of the tin. *The magnet keeps my yarn needle in place inside the tin, with the scissors.* If it weren't for that, I would be constantly rummaging about in my tote.


TIP OF THE DAY!!! :bow:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I like baskets. I have a little basket with a lid, for travel-knitting.
I cannot knit while the vehicle is in motion. Carsick. 

My to-go project is always socks, which are so portable. 
I dont like a soft-sided bag to carry the triangle of needles.
I would likely impale myself. I like a sturdy container to hold my work. 
Nobody tries to sit on it. They might put their feet on it though. 

I keep my tape measure and darning needle in a little pouch I felted, in the basket.
I have tiny scissors in my purse, in a pouch. Cuticle scissors.
I also have nailclippers on my keychain, which will cut yarn in a pinch.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I forgot one important thing I have in my ditty bag, a calculator. Very important if you are math challenged like me.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I also have nailclippers on my keychain, which will cut yarn in a pinch.


Me too, very useful. I misplace scissors, but seem to be able to keep track of my keys. So glad to read this thread -- I always feel like the "odd one out" carrying handwork around.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Me too, always have a project bag ready to go, but I like to keep simple, no concentration projects in there like dishrags (never have enough of those), hats (always a good give-away or donation), socks (so portable and not too hard once you've done a bunch), gloves (just can't make them fast enough), scarf (as long as it's not one that requires counting), bugga bags for felting. Can you think of anything else that makes a good on-the-go project?


----------



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

I use a hard platic pecil box for sock projects. Holds the double points safely and on the sock plus small enough to throw in a diaper bag or other tote -Annie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have a cloth bag made for me in a swap a couple of years ago. It is about 12" long and 6 or so deep, with 2 pockets, a snap and handles. Love it. Perfect for taking stuff. It fits 2 little balls of yarn and socks well. To keep from loosing my doo-lallies (ie...scissors, point protectors, markers etc) I have an ancient semi-flat baby wipe box that is perfect for that bag. I have been on the look out for another of those, but haven't found one yet. 
I like to take hats, dishcloths and such. Not good enough with socks yet. I still have to really concentrate on the heels. Folks staring at me mess me up. 
Also good for an afghan - in the beginning. 

I need to be enlightened on the calculator. I am so math challenged I don't know if I could us that for knitting! lol!

LOVE the magnet idea. My little box may find one glued in real soon.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a quilted bag, Vera Bradley i think, that my MIL gave me last year for Christmas. It is a messanger style with two small pockets inside, which hold my stitch markers, and such, and the other holds my knitting book. The one that has all the abreviations in it. The bag also has two pockets on the outside under the flap, and that holds my tape measure and anything else. The last pocket is on back. I have a couple patterns and a magazine in there right now.
The flap is secured with a clasp like on some of the dog collars, or kids stroller seats. It also has an ajustable strap that is nice and wide.

I keep it sitting by the sofa and put my stuff in there when i am not working on it. If not, my dog will knock it off the sofa when he gets up there at night when he knows he's not supposed to.

I was really supprised with this bag last year. My MIL and I do not alway get along. But she really put some thought into this, she was really excited when i opened it and was showing me all the pockets. She even got my favorate colors.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hooray for MILs who get it right once in a while!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I hear ya loud and clear on that one Weever!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I went to Japan on a youth exchange a long, long time ago and I was given two little 'kimono purses' (they are called 'kinchaku'). they make the perfect small project (sock, hat) bag:










The base is solid so they don't just squish.

They are also traditionally made with a basket base, which is perfect for DPNs.










(And hey, I see some for sale on Etsy!)

I don't carry any 'gear' with me - if it's a portable project, it needs to be very easy. I break yarn by tugging, usually, so don't bother with scissors, and I do my sewing up at home. 

I do have one of these truly beautiful and awesome row counters from jeannettejed on Etsy though:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle how does that row counter work? It is beautiful. I love those little bags too.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

see the little loop thing around both strands of beads? it's elastic so you smush a small bead through for each row - there are 10 small beads, when all are through you slide them back out and put a big bead through (10 of those too so you can do up to 100 rows). You always slide 'towards the big bead' (mine's a heart shaped bead, so I move 'closer to the heart') so you always know where you are.

more fiddly than a clicker counter but prettier and easier to leave on as jewlery


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH you are just BAD!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I am right behind her. I LOVE that thing!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh yeah portable knitting... I just use a canvas tote but one thing I have added is the brochure for our local yarn shop. I have so many people who ask me where to get yarn and accessories when they see me knitting. I am like a walking advertisement. I should go negotiate some commission lol.


----------

